# Cant get over my kittys death



## zombiefish (Apr 10, 2011)

About a month ago my little milo died. he was a 3 year old tabby cat, i posted earlier about him. Anyways i still cant get over it all. Every single night i cry myself to sleep missing him. I thought after a month id have cried it all out and be able to move on but its just not happening. 

During the day im ok but as soon as im alone i start thinking about him and cry. Its affecting me because im missing so much sleep i can barely concentrate on my job and my family. I keep seeing him as a kitten and remembering how happy he was but it makes me hurt more. He died so young and missed so much of life. The guilt still torments me and i have no idea what to do. My family refuses to talk about it and yells at me when i try and friends just dont understand.

The only thing that seems to be keeping me going is looking after my old cat. But shes almost 16 and showing her age and im terrified if i leave her alone for a second something dreadful will happen like it did with milo. (he was shot)

I miss him so much. How can i move on and accept what happened? Time isnt healing anything...


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the grief you're experiencing is normal. However you have the added torment of the way in which Milo died, which is not normal.

The injustice, cruelty and feeling of helplessness are all things that you're having to carry as a burden as well as hurting that Milo is now gone.

If your not finding support from family and friends, and can't get what you need from here, maybe you should consider seeing a doctor. If it's affecting your sleep etc and getting worse rather than better it's possible a couple of sessions with a counselor might help. 

I'm not saying it definitely will, but in times of grief feelings of isolation and loneliness, or even inability to grieve properly (with family/friends not listening), will only make matters worse. 

I'm sorry about what happened to Milo and hope you'll find it easier soon. :001_smile:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh i am soo soo sorry


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry hun. Try googling pet bereavement and giving someone who is trained in bereavement a call, i think it will help you find some closure :cuddle: take care


----------



## VixyBee (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what a horrible thing to have happened. Poor little Milo, it's no surprise you're so distressed, you obviously loved him very much and you're allowed to grieve for his loss. Maybe your vet could give you the contact details of a pet bereavement counsellor, they might be able to help you.
Remember the happy times you had with Milo, he was lucky to have such a loving owner and be so cherished.
Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## zombiefish (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for everyones kind words. ive decided to go and see my doctor and ask advice on what to do. My family want a new cat now but im not ready. Hopefully i can make them understand that. x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am so sorry for your loss, but i am glad you are seeking help, grief hits us all in different ways, some come to terms with it quicker than others, i understand you not wanting another kitty just yet, and hopefully your family will to, there are allways people on here if you need to talk, xxx_


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

zombiefish said:


> About a month ago my little milo died. he was a 3 year old tabby cat, i posted earlier about him. Anyways i still cant get over it all. Every single night i cry myself to sleep missing him. I thought after a month id have cried it all out and be able to move on but its just not happening.
> 
> During the day im ok but as soon as im alone i start thinking about him and cry. Its affecting me because im missing so much sleep i can barely concentrate on my job and my family. I keep seeing him as a kitten and remembering how happy he was but it makes me hurt more. He died so young and missed so much of life. The guilt still torments me and i have no idea what to do. My family refuses to talk about it and yells at me when i try and friends just dont understand.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your cat Milo, that must of been so traumatic for you knowing his died from being shot. You obviously loved your cat so very much and you cat knew just how much, yes time is a great healer, but it is still relatively recent and you will be very upset for a while yet. What if you plant a Rose Bush in your garden in honor of your Milo, you can go and sit and and have some time remembering the times you had with him as you tend that Rose Bush. Just a thought....and it is good to keep remembering as it helps you come to terms with it all. sending hugs to you (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

so sorry to hear you have been through such a terrible time recently. There is no set time for grieving to be finished. In some ways i don't think anyone ever stops grieving fully, it just gets easier with time, however long that takes. Talking to your GP should help, they can suggest counsellors (sp?) to you if you both think that is necessary. 

Your cat was taken from you in truly horriffic circumstances and it is probably the case that if this was a person that had been killed everybody would expect you to be feeling the way you are feeling. But Milo was a cat, and unfortunatly few people view the world the way you, I and many other people here do, that animals are just as much a part of our lives as the humans (if not more in some cases). 

To me your grief is entirely understandable, and I am truly so sorry for your loss. I hope with the help of your GP you are able to work through your grief and eventually be able to have another cat to love, if that takes longer than your family are expecting then thats how long it takes.

Sending you all my love and hugs x


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait until the whole family is ready before bringing a new addition into the house.

Remeber the laughs and giggles which he bought and the happy times.


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

I really feel for you, it must still feel so raw.


----------

